# Meet Cheep the baby robin!



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey everyone!

So I thought I would share of few pictures of the baby robin who "visits" me from time to time. This little guy is a fledgling and loves to hop around my yard and practice flying! He often sits on my porch looking as cute as can be! I've nicknamed him "Cheep" since that's what he loves to do! 

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, little Cheep is a cutie! Thanks for sharing him with us, Rachel. :hug:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's really sweet that you got the privilege to actually see your little visitor grow, Cheep is gorgeous (love his tummy pattern) and very cute as well! 
Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Deb and aluz! He really is a cutie  I definitely enjoy seeing him every day and watching him grow!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How wonderful to be able to have a wonder of nature share his journey with you .He is very cute and looks to be very well too.


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Cathy  It really is awesome!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing such sweet pictures with us Rachel....


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

American robin?

so cute!!


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

So nice you have been able to watch him grow. Little cutie.


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks guys! And yes Vargur, it is an american robin


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What a little cutie! What does he eat? Do you give him seeds, or does he feed on bugs?*


----------



## runnergirl (Mar 26, 2014)

How sweet! I love when I have wild birds frequent enough I recognize them.


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Dee, I don't feed him. He's wild, not mine. I do see his parents bringing him worms often but other than that I really don't know...


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Malia, I love it! It really is special


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

This is a very cute little bird! You'll have the chance to watch it grow and be a beautiful bird! Now I've seen the American Robin, I can tell that there are differencies between our Robin here ( European Robin) and the American one, see? 

Here in Greece we call it "Red throated bird"


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow Despina! That is a very cool looking bird! Much different then ours though I do have to say...So round!!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

it's a cutie!We get to see Robins during the winter here-that's why this guy is so fluffy-and they are amazing singers!


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice pictures every one . I now see where the term round robin may have come from.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

despoinaki said:


> This is a very cute little bird! You'll have the chance to watch it grow and be a beautiful bird! Now I've seen the American Robin, I can tell that there are differencies between our Robin here ( European Robin) and the American one, see?
> 
> Here in Greece we call it "Red throated bird"


Thats because the American robin is a thrush, but the European robin is in the flycatcher family. 
I have yet to see the A.robin. I once saw E.robin. Both vagrants in Iceland.
Both very pretty.


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Rachel,
Cheep is absolutely adorable... you are so lucky to have him sharing your yard and your pics are excellent.Aren't all babies just so beautiful?


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the pics. He is so cute!


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------

